

Use mulitple github accounts on one computer - bobylito
http://bobylito.me/2011/10/18/using-multiple-gihtub-accounts.html

======
Legion
> You should use: git clone git@bob.github.com:bob/bobsproject.git

The "git@" part is rendered unnecessary by putting "User git" in the SSH
config for that host name.

There's also no rule saying that your SSH names have to be patterned like
FQDNs. This is just personal taste, but to me, the ".com" is just extra junk
to type. It could be reduced to "bob.github" or "bob-gh" or something
similarly short.

While we're at it, the ".git" is optional too. We can reduce this down to
something like:

git clone bob-gh:bob/bobsproject

But at the very least, leave the "git@" part off. ~/.ssh/config is already
taking care of that part.

~~~
bobylito
Thanks for the info, I'll update the blog post so.

------
X-Istence
Is there a particular reason as to why this website is using a VERY small part
of my screen real estate?

------
masonhensley
bob, your site looks super compressed on chrome 15.0.87 Windows 7

<http://awesomescreenshot.com/059ptvpba>

